# Good Egyptian Music?



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Mai Selim she is so HOT very creative and not trashy like Lady Gaga but reminds me of an up market version of her

I heard this tune everywhere summer 2010 I can't get enough of her *DROOL*






Video reminds me abit of Lady Gaga telephone when she poisons the entire cafe, but this is a clean and crisp version.

Definate Arabic hotty,  but as I am out numbered by women I might get some disagreement.

Anyone here (ladies / gents) have a hotty Egyptian singer they like?


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Horus said:


> Mai Selim she is so HOT very creative and not trashy like Lady Gaga but reminds me of an up market version of her
> 
> I heard this tune everywhere summer 2010 I can't get enough of her *DROOL*
> 
> ...


Good sound.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Horus said:


> Anyone here (ladies / gents) have a hotty Egyptian singer they like?


One of the favourite Egyptian singers is Amr Diab. Plus although she probably didn't qualify as a "hottie", Umm Kulthum is still revered in Egypt


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

"old hottie" : Dalida

"new hottie": Haifa

Overall, I think Egyptian gals are absolutely stunning. Their skin color is unparalleled. Their eyes are mesmerizing. They are perfect just the way they are... However, I think they were far prettier before than now....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I like Ruby


----------

